# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الموصولات الحرفية

## خديجة إيكر

الصلة هي الجملة التي تُذكر بعد الاسم الموصول فتُتَمم معناه و تُكمل اسميته و تجبُر نقصَه ، لذلك يسمّى الموصول موصولاً لأنه مربوط بالصلة غيرُ مستقلّ بنفسه . و تعمل الصلة على تحقيق الربط بين مكوّنات الجملة . فهي تقوم بوظيفة تركيبية ، ذلك أن الموصول لا يؤدّي وحدَه المعنى بل هو محتاج في ذلك إلى الصلة .
ومن الموصولات الحرفية : أَنْ وأَنَّ وما وكَيْ ولَو، و همزة التسوية ، و كلها وردت في القرآن الكريم حيث استعملت في مواقف تعبيرية و في سياقات متعددة . و تتميزالموصولات الحرفية – كأحد أقسام الموصولات - عن الموصولات الاسمية بسمات أساسية ، هي أنها : 
أ - لا محل لها من الإعراب مهما اختلف الأسلوب فلا تكون في محل رفع ولا نصب ولا جر.
ب - لا تحتاج إلى ضمير رابط عائد، مثلما تفتقر الأسماء الموصولة إليه . 
ت- تُكوّن مع الصلة مصدراً مؤولاً أو مسبوكاً ، لذلك يطلق عليها كذلك "حروف السَّبك " .
1-  أَنَّ :  تتكون صلتها من اسمها وخبرها ، حيث تصير الجملة معها في مذهب المصدر المؤكد ، مثل ( بلغني أن زيدا قائم ) التي تُؤوَّل بِ (بلغني قيامُ زيد) . ومن ذلك قــوله سبحانه و تعالى : ( قل إنما يوحى إلي أنَّما إلهكم إله واحد ) ، فالمصدر المؤول من أنَّ وما بعدها  في محل رفع نائب فاعل (يوحَى) وجملة (إلهكم واحد) هي صلة الموصول الحرفي ولا محل لها من الإعراب ، و منه  قوله عز و جلّ : ( ألمْ تعلم أنَّ الله على كلّ شيء قدير) ، وقوله جلّ و علا : ( أولا يعلمون أنّ الله يعلم ما يسرّون و ما يُعلنون ) ، وقوله سبحانه كذلك : ( يحسب أنّ ماله أخلده ) 
2-  أنْ:  يمتاز الموصول الحرفي (أَنْ) عن بقية الموصولات الحرفية بسمات تركيبية يمكن إجمالها في أنه يجوز حذفه ، وقد ورد في القرآن الكريم في مواضع كثيرة نذكر منها قوله تعالى : ( إن الله لا يستحي أنْ يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها ) ، وقوله : (و الله يريد أنْ يتوب عليكم و يريد الذين يتّبعون الشهوات أنْ تميلوا ميلاً عظيما ) ، و قوله جلّ و علا: (إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السموات و الأرض و الجبال فأبين أنْ يحملنها) 
3- لو :  ذُكر الموصول الحرفي (لو) اثنتي عشرة مرة في القرآن الكريم ، وغالبا ما يرد بعد (وَدَّ) أو (أحبَّ) وما في معناهما. وتكون (لَو) موصولة بجملة فعلية أواسمية  . وإذا تلاها الماضي بقي على مُضيِّه ، أما المضارع فيصبح دالا على الاستقبال . ونمثل لذلك بقوله سبحانه : ( يودّ أحدهم لَوْ يعمّر ألف سنة ) . حيث جاءت (لو) موصولة بالجملة الفعلية (يعمر ألف سنة)، و( لَو) هنا مصدرية ينسَــبِك منها مصدر هو مفعول (يودُّ)، تقديره: يودُّ أحدهم تعمير ألف سنة ، ومنه قوله عز و جل : (ودَّ كثير من أهل الكتاب لَوْ يردُّونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا ) ، وقوله أيضا : ( تودُّ لو أن بينها و بينه أمدا بعيدا) ، وقـــوله سبحانه : ( يودُّ المجرم لوْ يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه ) ، وأيضاً قوله جل و علا : ( ودّوا لَوْ تدهن فيدهنون ) .
4-  كي : وردت (كي) في القرآن الكريم أربع مرات ، و صلة كَيْ لا تكون إلا جملة فعلُها مضارع ، كقوله سبحانه : ( وأشركه في أمري كيْ نسبحك كثيرا ) و قوله : (فرددناه إلى أمه كيْ تقرّ عينها و لا تحزن ) ، و قوله عز و جلّ : ( كَيْ لا يكون دولة بين الأغنياء منكم ).
5-  همزة التسوية : وردت في آيات كثيرة ، منها قوله تعالى : ( سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ) و قوله عز و جلّ : ( سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون ) ، و قوله كذلك : (سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم ) .

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

عذرا!! من قال من علماء النحو أن همزة التسوية من الموصولات الحرفية؟؟

----------


## خديجة إيكر

الأخ الفاضل

 الموصولات الحرفية هي نفسها التي تُسمّى أيضا الحروف المصدرية ، و هي أنْ و أنَّ و ما و كيْ و لوْ و همزة التسوية  . و كلّها  تُؤوَّل مع ما بعدها بمصدر يكون له محل من الإعراب . ( فربّما الخلاف بيننا حول المصطلح ) 
 و لو عُدنا إلى الأمثلة السابقة سنتبيّن ذلك بكلّ وضوح ، خاصة بالنسبة لهمزة التسوية محلّ تساؤلك التي لا فرق بينها و بين الحروف الأخرى من حيث كونها حرفا مصدريا أو موصولا حرفيا : 
 -        أولا يعلمون أنّ الله يعلم ما يسرّون و ما يُعلنون = أولا يعلمون عِلْمَ الله ما يسرون و ما يُعلنون  = مفعول به 
 -         فأبين أنْ يحملنها  = فأبين حملَها = مفعول به 
 -        يودُّ المجرم لوْ يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه = يودّ المجرم الافتداءَ من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه = مفعول به 
 -        وأشركه في أمري كيْ نسبحك كثيرا = و أشركه في أمري لتسْبيحِك = جار و مجرور 
 -        سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم = سواء عليك استغفارُك لهم أم عدمُه = مبتدأ مؤخّر و(سواء) خبره . 
 و لا شكّ – أخي الكريم - أنك لاحظتَ أن همزة التسوية في الآية الأخيرة تنسبك – كغيرها من الحروف الأخرى- مع الجملة التي بعدها وهي صلةٌ لها ، مكوّنة  مصدرا مؤولا هو استغفارُك / عدمُه .


 دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

لا خلاف بيننا أختي الفاضلة. و استفساري كان سؤالا لأستفيد لا لأفيد و هيهات أن يفيد جاهل مثلي غيري.
لكنني الذي أعلمه أن الموصولات الحرفية محصورة في :أن , كي ,أن المشددة النون , ما , لو و الخلاف في الذي.
أما همزة التسوية فلا أعلم من ذكرها , فسألتكم لعلكم ترشدونني من عدها من العلماء -المتقدمين- أنها من الموصولات الحرفية!
مع التذكير بأن في النفس شيئا من المثال الأول.
و شكرا على الاهتمام.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

في الحقيقة لا يحضرني الآن اسم لأحد النحاة القدماء ، نظرا لكون الموضوع قد مرَّ على كتابته وقتٌ ليس بالقصير .
و عموماً فالنحاة  - قدماء ومحدثين - اختلفوا حول تسمية هذه الحروف  ، فمنهم من سماها موصولات حرفية و منهم من عدّها حروفاً مصدرية . لكنهم يُجمعون  على أنه لا بد أن يأتي بعدها جملة تكون صلة لها  مثلها مثل جملة  الصلة في الموصولات  الاسمية  . و هذا يجعلها موصولات لكنها حروف .

شكرا على التواصل

----------

